# Firebrand Preacher MP3's



## tellville

I'm looking for MP3's of sermons that are preached by very loud, passionate, and convicting preachers. Basically, your standard firebrand preacher! Can anybody point me to any mp3's of such preachers?


----------



## fredtgreco

Al Martin


----------



## Chris

Do a Google search for 'Paul Washer'. 

You won't be disappointed.

edit: 

http://www.heartcrymissionary.com/index.php?option=com_weblinks&task=view&catid=38&id=21

http://mp3.sa-media.com/media/63006232159/63006232159.mp3


----------



## Theoretical




----------



## BobVigneault

I second Fred's Al Martin suggestion. You also need to hear Ian Paisley when he's stokin' the coals.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Remember we have a Podcast links section...

If you like a guy's stuff stick it there so ideas aren't lost.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

L.R. Shelton, old time Calvinistic Baptist slap down. Pity the old man is gone.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If I ever get to exhort again then I'll be sure to record it for you. My wife tells me that I can sound pretty scary sometimes.


----------



## tellville

I'd love to hear you preach Rich  You could tell this corporal a thing or two!

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. I listened to Al Martins sermon on Jesus being the Only Way (WOW!) and Paul Washer's really controversial message which was also WOW! 

That's exactly the type of stuff I was looking for. If anybody else has any suggestions, please point me to them!


----------



## Chris

You're going to record Romans 3 this week, right? 


Here's a good one: Paris Reidhead


----------



## Chris

Blueridge reformer said:


> L.R. Shelton, old time Calvinistic Baptist slap down. Pity the old man is gone.



Whew! 

I listened to one of his messages last night on the way home.

Just....


----------



## Chris

Listening to him now. 

Strong stuff!


----------



## BobVigneault

I've recommended Rolfe Barnard before. I have all of his sermons. If you never heard him then start with this one. *The God of The Bible Kills People*. Don't hold back brother Rolfe, tell it how it is.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

BobVigneault said:


> I've recommended Rolfe Barnard before. I have all of his sermons. If you never heard him then start with this one. *The God of The Bible Kills People*. Don't hold back brother Rolfe, tell it how it is.




Brother Rolfe was a good one as well. They ran him off from Piedmont because of his Calvinism. He was one of the founder of the Sovereign grace baptists over in Kentucky.


----------



## Chris

BobVigneault said:


> Don't hold back brother Rolfe, tell it how it is.



Thanks for the link to him. I greatly enjoyed that sermon. 


Any more recommendations?

Feed a youngster here.......


----------



## ajrock2000

Chris said:


> Do a Google search for 'Paul Washer'.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.



   

There isn't enough dittos for the things I have learned from Paul Washer's sermons. Every single sermon is biblically sound and very convicting. 

More sermons from him and other good preachers at...

http://www.grantedministries.org


...and I will have to check out this message by Rolfe.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Chris said:


> Thanks for the link to him. I greatly enjoyed that sermon.
> 
> 
> Any more recommendations?
> 
> Feed a youngster here.......




Don Fortner on sermon audio. He's a little on the hyper side sometimes but overall some good preaching.


----------



## Reformingstudent

tellville said:


> I'm looking for MP3's of sermons that are preached by very loud, passionate, and convicting preachers. Basically, your standard firebrand preacher! Can anybody point me to any mp3's of such preachers?



Henry Mahan is good. Was listening to her semon the other day, "The Only Gospel That Glorifies God" but cringed when he started attacking Covenantal theology. Was really getiing into it up untill that he got to that part of his message. Oh well. http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=51306175458


----------



## kvanlaan

Paul Washer is a personal favorite - even my 9 year old liked his "Message to Youth". He is _so_ convincting and even though they average about an hour each, you never get distracted. During one of his sermons, he talks about Christians not having 'secular' moments - ever. It's not practical, but it sure is biblical, and it bothers the heck out of me on a daily basis.

I like how during Al Martin's sermons, you can actually hear him thumping the pulpit, loud and clear.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

tellville said:


> I'm looking for MP3's of sermons that are preached by very loud, passionate, and convicting preachers. Basically, your standard firebrand preacher! Can anybody point me to any mp3's of such preachers?



I am intrigued as to why you are interested.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Dieter Schneider said:


> I am intrigued as to why you are interested.



Maybe a lot of preachers in the reformed tradition are not loud, passionate or convincing, but rather dry, academic and quiet!


----------



## Dieter Schneider

JonathanHunt said:


> Maybe a lot of preachers in the reformed tradition are not loud, passionate or convincing, but rather dry, academic and quiet!



I didn't quite hear you!


----------



## JonathanHunt

Well, type my name into SermonAUdio and you will!!!


----------



## toddpedlar

Blueridge reformer said:


> L.R. Shelton, old time Calvinistic Baptist slap down. Pity the old man is gone.



Boy, I REALLY miss Shelton's fire; used to be many of his sermons were 
streamed online by a friend of mine's church-sponsored internet radio station, but alas no more.

Also, you should check out Free Presbyterian Alan Cairns - now there's some fire in his belly!


----------



## kvanlaan

Alan Cairns - he could rail against the sodomites all day long!


----------



## JM

Didn't want this thread to die...yet.


----------



## tellville

Dieter Schneider said:


> I am intrigued as to why you are interested.



Because sometimes I know I need a good kick in the pants.


----------



## JM

Reformingstudent said:


> Henry Mahan is good. Was listening to her semon the other day, "The Only Gospel That Glorifies God" but cringed when he started attacking Covenantal theology. Was really getiing into it up untill that he got to that part of his message. Oh well. http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=51306175458



I'm listening now!


----------



## Herald

There is a place for firebrand preaching, but it loses its impact when it becomes normative for a preacher. Washer's message (the one that got all the publicity) was a perfect example of a firebrand message that was needed.


----------



## JM

Fundamentalism vs. Apostasy


----------



## reformedcop

http://www.hisholyspace.com/view_video.php?id=167


----------

